# Agreement of past participle in a relative clause



## terrylng

Hello all,

I would just like to know whether we would write

1. ...os projectos que tem previsto*s*...   OR
2. ...os projectos que tem previsto...  (without agreement between "previsto" and "os projectos")

in a relative clause like the above, where the direct object of the verb precedes its past participle.

I speak French and I know that this participle agreement is the norm in written French. I would like to confirm if any such similar rule exists in Portuguese as I am proofreading something.

Obrigado,
Terry


----------



## percivalpc

Oi, Terry. Fica difícil responder com segurança sobre a concordância verbal dessa oração porque ela está incompleta. Faltou algo. Vejo duas possibilidades:

1. Faltou o verbo _ser_ para formar a voz passiva: "Os projetos que têm* sido *previstos*" (isto é, alguém tem previsto os projetos, someone has been estimating the projects). Nesse caso, não há propriamente objeto direto, pois na voz passiva o que era objeto direto ("Alguém tem previsto os projetos") se torna sujeito ("Os projetos têm sido previstos por alguém").

2. Faltou o objeto direto do verbo _prever_: "Os projetos que têm *previsto *algo" ("The projects that have been estimating something"). Se é isso, nós estamos nos perguntando qual é o objeto direto. O que é esse algo? O que é que os projetos têm previsto? What is it that the projects have been estimating?

Por isso, seria melhor se você nos enviasse um exemplo de oração completa. 

(*) Excepcionamente com o verbo _ter_, usamos o acento circunflexo (^) para diferenciar a terceira pessoa do plural: "ele tem" / "eles têm". (A pronúncia é a mesma.)


----------



## terrylng

Thanks, percivalpc for your reply.

Actually the sentence is something like this:

"Os projectos que ele tem previsto*(s)* são ...."

In this case, would you use "previsto" or "previsto*s*"?
Thanks again,
Terry


----------



## percivalpc

There you go: "Os projetos que ele tem *previsto*" (The projects that he has been estimating).

Cheers.


----------



## terrylng

Obrigado !

Terry


----------



## Carfer

Não veria mal nenhum na concordância, que, aliás, acho que se impõe uma vez que _'previstos_' qualifica os projectos (plural). São, afinal, os projectos que ele tem pensados, agendados, calculados, projectados, etc.


----------



## percivalpc

Boa observação, Carfer, mas são duas estruturas e dois sentidos diferentes, não?

"Os projetos que ele tem previsto." –> "Ele tem previsto os projetos." = "He has been estimating the projects." ("Previsto" e "estimating" são os verbos principais das locuções verbais "tem previsto" e "has been estimating", indicando ação recente ainda em curso.)

"Os projetos que ele tem previstos." –> "Ele tem previstos os projetos." / "Ele tem os projetos previstos." = "He has the projects estimated." (Aqui não há locução verbal: "previstos" e "estimated" são predicativos do objeto, indicando ação concluída.)

(_To estimate_ não prende ser uma boa tradução de _prever_. É meramente ilustrativo.)


----------



## Carfer

percivalpc said:


> Boa observação, Carfer, mas são duas estruturas e dois sentidos diferentes, não?
> 
> "Os projetos que ele tem previsto." = "The projects that he has been estimating." ("Previsto" e "estimating" são os verbos principais das locuções verbais "tem previsto" e "has been estimating", indicando ação recente ainda em curso.)
> 
> "Os projetos que ele tem previstos." = "The projects that he has estimated." ("Previstos" e "estimated" são predicativos do objeto, indicando ação concluída.)
> 
> (_To estimate_ não pretende ser uma boa tradução de _prever_. É meramente ilustrativo.)



De facto, sim, mas o que me levou a dar aquela resposta foi a remissão que terrylng fez para o francês. Em português a regra é idêntica pelo que se o sentido que terrylng quis exprimir obriga a concordância em francês, então tenho de concluir que a acção está concluída, o que impõe a concordância também em português.


----------



## percivalpc

Entendi, Carfer. Não entendo picas de francês e isso prejudicou minha interpretação. Obrigado pela correção.

terrylng, desculpe, ignore o que eu falei e ouça o Carfer. 

Abraços,


----------



## L'Inconnu

Well, I can confirm that terrylng is right about the French grammar rule, and the original sentence fragment that he provided has all the information you need to apply it. There are two steps. 

1) Determine the direct object of the verb 'prever'

*What* has he been planning? The _*Projects*_. 

2) Determine whether or not the direct object comes before the past participle of the verb in the actual sentence. If it does, effectively, the past participle becomes an adjective, which agrees in gender and number with the noun it qualifies. So, 'previsto*s*' would be correct, in either of the following sentences _*IF*_ the French grammar rule were followed.

a) *Os* projecto*s* que ele tem previsto*s* são ....
b) *Os* projecto*s*  previsto*s* por ele são...

Is there a difference between the two sentences from a Brazilian's point of view? I take it that you would NOT use 'previsto*s*' in sentence (a), but would you use 'previsto*s*' in (b)?


----------



## Denis555

A interpretação de *percivalpc* está correta se o verbo "ter" for um verbo auxiliar o que seria o mais comum. 
(= *Percivalpc*'s interpretation is correct if the verb "ter" is an auxiliary verb, that would be the most common situation)

Se os verbos na oração estiverem na forma ativa fazendo parte de um "bloquinho", então não há concordância alguma:
(=If the verbs in the sentence are in the active voice making a sort of a "cluster", then there's no agreement: )
A cas*a* que ele tinha comprad*o*. [Essa é a maneira mais comum] (=That is most common way)

Ou a interpretação de *Carfer* está correta se o verbo "ter" for um verbo à parte, independente do outro, ou seja, tiver o sentido de "possuir"
(Or *Carfer*'s interpretation is correct if the verb "ter" is a verb aside, independent of the other, that is to say, it has the meaning of "possuir"[=possess])
A cas*a* que ele tinha comprad*a*. [=A cas*a* que ele possuía comprad*a*] 

Mas essa é uma maneira muito estranha de se escrever, melhor seria: 
(=But that is a very awkward way of writing, it would be better: )
A casa comprada que ele possuía/tinha.


A regra do francês não se aplica ao português no caso citado por *terrylng
*(=The rule in French does not apply to Portuguese in the case mentioned by *terrylng*)
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbos_da_língua_francesa#Concord.C3.A2ncia_do_partic.C3.ADpio_passado

_Les deux baleines que Claire a *vues *_= As duas baleias que Maria viu.
_Les deux baleines que Claire avait *vues *_= As duas beleias que Maria tinha visto.  (... vistas.)


----------



## Outsider

terrylng said:


> I would just like to know whether we would write
> 
> 1. ...os projectos que tem previsto*s*...   OR
> 2. ...os projectos que tem previsto...  (without agreement between "previsto" and "os projectos")
> 
> in a relative clause like the above, where the direct object of the verb precedes its past participle.
> 
> I speak French and I know that this participle agreement is the norm in written French. I would like to confirm if any such similar rule exists in Portuguese as I am proofreading something.


"Previstos" is possible if it's used as an adjective - and my impression is that with those specific words this would be the most likely situation. 
In principle, "previsto" could also be right, if it were a past participle as you called it.


----------



## Carfer

Mas não me parece que na frase original '_ter_' seja um verbo auxiliar. _'Previstos_' é a situação em que os projectos estão. Podia ser outra situação qualquer: '_catalogados_', _'aprovados_', '_vendidos_'. Digo '_tenho todos os meus projectos concluído*s*_' ou '_os projectos que tenho concluído*s*_' não _'tenho todos os meus projectos concluíd*o*_' e, em idêntica frase, a regra da concordância é a mesma em francês e português.


----------



## L'Inconnu

percivalpc said:


> Boa observação, Carfer, mas são duas estruturas e dois sentidos diferentes, não?
> 
> "Os projetos que ele tem previsto." –> "Ele tem previsto os projetos." = "He has been estimating the projects." ("Previsto" e "estimating" são os verbos principais das locuções verbais "tem previsto" e "has been estimating", indicando ação recente ainda em curso.)
> 
> "Os projetos que ele tem previstos." –> "Ele tem previstos os projetos." / "Ele tem os projetos previstos." = "He has the projects estimated." (Aqui não há locução verbal: "previstos" e "estimated" são predicativos do objeto, indicando ação concluída.)
> 
> (_To estimate_ não prende ser uma boa tradução de _prever_. É meramente ilustrativo.)
> 
> "Os projetos que ele tem previsto." –> "Ele tem previsto os projetos." = "He has been estimating the projects." ("Previsto" e "estimating" são os verbos principais das locuções verbais "tem previsto" e "has been estimating", indicando ação recente ainda em curso.)



Ok, I see what your saying.  "Os projetos que ele tem previsto." is effectively the present tense, both in English and French for that matter. So, the translation would be

The projects that he has been planning

or 

Les projets qu'il prévoit (present tense of the verb prévoir) 

In this case, the plans are not yet finished. He is still in the process of formulating them. 



Whereas, the passé composé in French corresponds to the pretérito perfeito in Portuguese.  

Les projets qu'il a prévus
Os projetos que ele previ 

In above case the plans are completed, though not necessarily put into practice as yet. If we plan to put them into practice, than in English it becomes

'The plans that he has made.'

If we are talking about events that happened in the past, which no longer have any bearing on the present, then the English translation becomes

'The plans that he made.'  

Is there any way to make this distinction in Portuguese?


----------



## marta12

L'Inconnu said:


> Ok, I see what your saying.  "Os projetos que ele tem previsto." is effectively the present tense, both in English and French for that matter. So, the translation would be
> 
> The projects that he has been planning
> 
> or
> 
> Les projets qu'il prévoit (present tense of the verb prévoir)
> 
> In this case, the plans are not yet finished. He is still in the process of formulating them.
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas, the passé composé in French corresponds to the pretérito perfeito in Portuguese.
> 
> Les projets qu'il a prévus
> Os projetos que ele previ*u*
> 
> In above case the plans are completed, though not necessarily put into practice as yet. If we plan to put them into practice, than in English it becomes
> 
> 'The plans that he has made.'
> 
> If we are talking about events that happened in the past, which no longer have any bearing on the present, then the English translation becomes
> 
> 'The plans that he made.'
> 
> Is there any way to make this distinction in Portuguese?



1ª pergunta - usamos o pretérito perfeito: fez, previu, etc.
2ª pergunta - *talvez* o pretérito mais que perfeito: fizera, previra, etc.


----------



## mackyaj

Hello e óla,

I think the answer to my question might be in the conversation above but....

I was wondering if Portuguese showed the same gender/number agreement in the passive voice as Spanish:

Active- I have painted the chair = he pintado la silla. Here 'pintado' is the standard past participle form.

Passive- The chair has been painted = La silla ha sido pintad*a*, with agreement between the feminine noun and the past participle.
             The chairs have been painted = Las sillas han sido pintad*as*. 

I think French & Italian show quite a lot of past participle agreement, while Spanish is restricted to the passive voice.

Any examples, counter-examples, observations or differences between Brazilian & European Portuguese would be interesting!

Thanks & Obrigado!

Andy


----------



## Carfer

mackyaj said:


> Hello e óla,
> 
> I think the answer to my question might be in the conversation above but....
> 
> I was wondering if Portuguese showed the same gender/number agreement in the passive voice as Spanish:
> 
> Active- I have painted the chair = he pintado la silla. Here 'pintado' is the standard past participle form.
> 
> Passive- The chair has been painted = La silla ha sido pintad*a*, with agreement between the feminine noun and the past participle.
> The chairs have been painted = Las sillas han sido pintad*as*.
> 
> I think French & Italian show quite a lot of past participle agreement, while Spanish is restricted to the passive voice.
> 
> Any examples, counter-examples, observations or differences between Brazilian & European Portuguese would be interesting!
> 
> Thanks & Obrigado!
> 
> Andy



As far as I can remember, past participle agreement rules are identical in Spanish and Portuguese.


----------

